

How to Get a Kickass Internship as a High School Student - tessr
http://tessrinearson.com/blog/?p=483

======
jiggy2011
Hmm, this sounds a bit like "how to get an internship if you have
friends/family with great connections". Not really a scaleable solution.

However when you are young you have lots of free time and very low overheads.
If you have decent tech skills there are plenty of things you can do to
kickstart your career.

I was around 16 during the first dotcom boom, pretty much every business
wanted a "website" but had no idea how to go about it. Even building simple
HTML websites and uploading them to free hosts could earn you a hundred $ or
so, which definitely beat working in the local deli with the other kids.

This was also the era of Windows 98, so _everyone_ had PC problems, if you
could pretty much guarantee a fix (usually just backup everything+reformat)
every time and charged callouts at minimum wage you would get plenty of
business.

This helped a lot with university applications too, as the professor dealing
with admissions was impressed enough to drop the grade requirements (the only
person they had dropped them for that year IIRC).

Not sure what the equivalent would be nowadays, but you could probably get a
decent portfolio or a few $ doing work on freelance sites.

~~~
kruk
"Hmm, this sounds a bit like "how to get an internship if you have
friends/family with great connections". Not really a scaleable solution."

Actually very scalable. Social networks grow faster the further you reach. I
got my first 'serious' internship thanks to my friend's girlfriend's dad. I'm
from a small town and I worked at a place 2000 km away from home.

------
manglav
Great advice, but this seems like you need a trifecta of things going for you.

1\. The right environment - going to school in Seattle or the Valley/SF, or
even NY, the big companies are literally in your backyard, and you're aware of
it. Meeting people, showing them your motivation is a lot easier in person.

2\. Mentors in the Space - Unfortunately, most teachers aren't as awesome as
yours, who was a great mentor and had cool connections.

3\. Internal Motivation - For most high schoolers, I would say this is the
biggest impediment. They (and I) didn't realize there was something actually
cool you could do in high school, and we coasted, making programs on our
calculators and doing math puzzles in the back of the room during class.

Of course, if I had discovered HN back then...who knows? Thanks for the great
post though.

~~~
vampirechicken
> 1\. The right environment - going to school in Seattle or the Valley/SF, or
> even NY, the big companies are literally in your backyard, and you're aware
> of it. Meeting people, showing them your motivation is a lot easier in
> person.

Great companies are everywhere. You've probably never heard of them because
they can't afford to advertise on TV. You don't have to be in the countries 5
largest TV markets to find people bootstrapping really cool stuff.

In fact, I posit that not being where the cost of living is too damn high
means more interesting bootstrappers. Bootstrappers love cheap labor, and
who's cheaper than a high school intern?

~~~
manglav
You're right, I was referring more to the startup culture in those areas.
Unfortunately, all the examples I named are the large markets, but I would
also include Portland, and some parts of Texas maybe? I've heard Las Vegas is
trying to turn itself into a hub as well. If you know any cool places near Ann
Arbor, MI, let me know! Olark and some other security startup is based in this
really cool building, and we have a few events as well monthly.

~~~
vampirechicken
Since I'm in Columbus, I'm probably supposed to say that there are no cool
places in Ann Arbor. :-)

But the way to find the start ups is to go to the local tech scene meetings:
Perl, Ruby, Python, Node.js, big data. Check meetup, etc. Find a few meetings,
go and meet people. Make acquaintances, and before you know it, sombosy will
be coming over to you to say something like "Hey manglav, didn;t you say you
were really good at technology X? Wanna consult for a couple of hours?"

------
RyanIyengar
You've done great things, but I find it slightly disingenuous for you to imply
that the only thing standing between your average high school student and a
great internship is talking to their teacher, attending an event and
collecting business cards, and applying at NASA. Your particular situation is
so massively weighted towards the unlikely that you can't really safely
extrapolate from it.

Reading back a bit into your blog, you're clearly aware of the advantages you
have had, and are trying to “not to be one of those people.” Just try to be
aware that laying things out in overly broad blog posts about common sense
networking techniques does not quite count as not being one of those people.
Not that it's not good advice, but I think there are far more valuable uses of
your time than trying to generalize from your experience and evangelize.
Acknowledge your advantage, but don't assume that telling people to do the
things that were successful with that advantage, maybe try to work against the
systems that systemically give advantage to a select few while ignoring most.

Sorry for what has turned into a pseudo-lecture, you're doing good things,
keep doing them. Just stay cognizant, that's all I ask =)

------
lightcatcher
Each to his/her own, but I've been pretty successful at finding amazing
internships without any help from networking, including an internship in San
Francisco immediately after finishing high school in Texas.

I went to high school in a suburb north of Houston, TX and knew no one
involved with technology, or at least not with the Bay Area tech scene. I
programmed on and off (while "on", several hours per day) throughout the last
2 years of high school, read wikipedia articles and some parts of textbooks on
a lot algorithms and data structures, and started reading HN and the
programming subreddit at the beginning of my senior year of high school. Come
March of my senior year of high school, I had the sudden thought that it would
be sweet to come out to the Bay Area and intern somewhere. I read the HN
"Who's Hiring" thread and made a list of about 15 places I'd be interested in
working and ordered them by interest. I expected to get rejected over and
over, but saw there were actually hundreds of companies on the list, and I had
to be able to convince at least one of them that I was worth hiring. I emailed
the first company on the list with a description of some of my projects on
GitHub and why I thought I'd be a great intern, and they agreed to interview
me. A couple of days, emails, phone calls, and technical interviews later, I
received an offer from Mixpanel to come and work with them in San Francisco
for the summer. This internship was incredible for me; some of my thoughts on
it are here: <http://code.mixpanel.com/2011/11/15/internship-stories/> and
[http://www.quora.com/Eric-Martin-5/Posts/2011-Internship-
Pos...](http://www.quora.com/Eric-Martin-5/Posts/2011-Internship-Post-Mortem)
)

Fast forward to my freshman year of college (which I've just completed): due
to my internship, I have a very significant amount of programming experience
and computer science knowledge upon beginning my freshman year. I applied
again for internships, but I really really wanted to work somewhere where I
could do meaningful machine learning work. Many places weren't willing to put
me on their machine learning teams because I was just a freshman with
relatively little experience in machine learning. Although I got some offers
from great companies, I first heard of the fraud detection company I'm
interning at now through a Quora answer, and my first communication with that
company was a private message on Quora, which lead to interviews and an offer.
I'm now building a large scale approximate nearest neighbors system there
using locality sensitive hashing (with some slightly novel modifications of
the algorithms to allow consideration of of only certain subspaces of the high
dimensional space). More importantly, I believe this a way way cooler and
interesting project than I would do at 99.9% of internships, and I can't
really think of a system I would rather work on.

I guess the gist of this post is that not being afraid of rejection is
critical to finding awesome internships (and jobs). For me at least, just
reaching out to "random people on the internet" (what I tell my friends when
they ask how I find these jobs) goes a long long way.

------
strlen
My advice is "let" yourself be found. One way is to participate in user groups
for rapidly growing technologies. That might be Java or Linux in 1996, Ruby in
2004, ObjC in 2008 -- you get the idea. If one doesn't have a car or doesn't
live in a area where there are many such groups -- or is simply shy -- online
participation will suffice.

Personal story: I had an internship junior and senior years of high school. It
was a complete accident: I participated in SVLug (Silicon Valley Linux User
Group -- this is when Linux was a "hot new thing") and ran a home server (this
was before Rackspace, Linode, et al). Said home server hosted some Perl CGIs
and a copy of my resume. I got contacted by a recruiter as a result of my
posts to the SVLug mailing list and explained my situation. To my surprise,
they chose to interview me anyway.

Another high school classmate also found an internship from SVLug
participation. Another high school-age coworker at said company was
"discovered" when he wrote a AIM client library (to scratch his own itch -- be
able to use AIM in Linux).

------
bilalq
I think there are 2 important things to take away from the OP's post:

* It is indeed possible to get an awesome internship while in high school * Network, network, network

When I was in high school, I didn't even entertain the possibility of
interning somewhere. I never thought it feasible to do anything more than make
some money fixing and assembling computers. That mindset alone cut me off from
any chance of scoring big.

Networking is important, and the earlier one starts, the better. Knowing the
right people matters, and you never will if you don't go out and start meeting
them.

In the end, I didn't get an internship until my second year of college. In my
defense though, I did go through high school and freshman year of college
intent on going into medicine rather than comp sci.

------
jkimmel
The OP hits the nail on the head when she highlights persistence. As a high
school student, you can't underestimate the power of professional emails sent
to the right people, and reminders sent at the appropriate times.

However, I think the emphasis on a "personal network," is a little overstated,
especially at this age. As a 2012 HS grad, I think I have a decent perspective
on the types of networks most modern HS students have available. The OP seems
to have gotten lucky with her CS teacher, but for a large number of students,
those connections simply aren't available. My high school didn't even have a
CS class, let alone a teacher with contacts at Valve.

I think it's worth mentioning that a large number of internships exist for
high school students/rising college students in the public sector. Many of
these internships are tailored toward recent HS grads/HS upperclassmen, and
don't require a networking push or a special exception to get into.

A couple examples:

1\. I'm a Cape Canaveral local, and I know for a fact that NASA offers a ton
of really cool internship positions specifically geared toward high school
students (they even brought in a bunch of the local valedictorians and tried
to recruit us).

2\. I'm currently interning at the National Institutes of Health, and they too
have programs specifically targeting high school students. From the core
research, to relocation, to social events, the program is designed with recent
HS grads in mind. If anyone reading this wants to ask about the program, feel
free to email me.

Short Version: Persistence = Good. Networking = not the only way. Internship
programs for HS students = more accessible option.

------
dmlorenzetti
The U.S. Dept of Energy has high school internships at many Labs:
<http://csee.lbl.gov/Programs/high_school-other_labs.html>

For those of you in Alameda or Contra Costa Counties, the Berkeley National
Lab, where I work, has the following:
<http://csee.lbl.gov/Programs/BLIPS/index.html>

------
bronxbomber92
Having been in a very familiar situation as the OP (worked as a junior
software engineer for a startup during Junior and Senior years of high school)
and also sharing the same situation that she has now (interning while in
college), my advice after reflecting on my own experiences would be: slow
down.

I absolutely loved my work experience during HS and it has helped my
professional life in countless ways; but it is important to ask yourself,
"what is the rush?". The summer after your senior year is for many the last
time you will be able to spend quality, carefree time with the close friends
you've had since kindergarten (or elementary or middle school, etc). Enjoy
those opportunities while you can! As the OP said, it's much easier to get an
internship once you're in college. If you have the right combination of
circumstances and skills to get an internship during high school, you
certainly will the following year, too :).

------
bcwade
Definitely agree about having gall. Your not going to get that internship
unless you ask and the worst they can do is say no. There is zero downside.

------
phalanx101
Wow! I got an internship the summer before my senior yr of HS just like you
mentioned - a little luck and a TON of perseverance. Way to go!

------
joelbm24
that's funny cause i intern at nasa as a high school student. but i don't
think she was talking about me haha

